# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  لعبة الملك

## منيرة الظلام

لسلام عليكم 

كـــيـفــكــم يــا حـلويــنـ


جبت لكــم لعبــه جديده و حلوه ,,, انشاءالله تعجبكم

اللعبـه هي لعبـة 
الملك

ابعلمكم طـريقتها 
نعد من 1 الى 10 واللـي يوصل لعـشرهـ يصيرالملك 

المهـم هالملك لـه صلاحيـات : 
اللي هـي 
أول / يستطيع الملك ان يحوس اللعبه بحيث يحافظ على مركزه
وظيفته المحافظه على مركزه
يعني مثلا وصلنـآ بالعدد لرقـم 9
هو يجي ويحط رقـم ( 1 ) عـآدي بكيفـه ونرجع نعد من عند الرقم اللي حطه

ثانيا / ممنوع نخالفـ الملك بالعد يعني قال واحد نرجع واحد قال اثنين نرجع اثنين

ثـالثا / الملك يحـآول بكل ما أوتـي من قووه انـه يبعـد الاعضـآء عن رقم 10
لانه اذا احـد وصل للرقـم 10 يسحب مسمى الملك ويحل محله والملك القديم يتلحطـ ويسكت
:

كل شي واضح 

ان شاءالله اعجبتكم اللعبه

بدي ردووووود ومشاركات لا تفشلوني
يالله نبداء 



1

----------


## آلجوري

> لسلام عليكم 
> 
> كـــيـفــكــم يــا حـلويــنـ
> 
> 
> جبت لكــم لعبــه جديده و حلوه ,,, انشاءالله تعجبكم
> 
> اللعبـه هي لعبـة 
> الملك
> ...


 
إن شاء الله 

.:2:.

----------


## دموع الورد

3

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

444444  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

حلوة هاللعبه


5555555555555

----------


## ابو عوده

6666666666666666666666666666

----------


## شمعة امل

77777777777777777777

----------


## The Gentle Man

8888888888

----------


## keana

999999999999999999999999


يله عيش يلي بعدي

----------


## The Gentle Man

10


وهاي انا اول ملك

----------


## اجمل حب

> 2222222222
> مبروك اجمل حب
> معلش عن هالولد اذا ممكن توظفولنا اياه


الله يبارك فيك
ابعث الولد و اعتبره متوظف

----------


## ابو عوده

> الله يبارك فيك
> ابعث الولد و اعتبره متوظف


بدينا وسائط من اولها ما بصير وانا اذا بدك توظفه بدي ابعت كل قرايبي لعندك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

333333333333333

----------


## اجمل حب

نرجع نعيد 11111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## اجمل حب

> بدينا وسائط من اولها ما بصير وانا اذا بدك توظفه بدي ابعت كل قرايبي لعندك


[align=center] 
كل الوظائف على حسابك يا ابو عوده
[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

> [align=center] 
> كل الوظائف على حسابك يا ابو عوده
> [/align]


تسلم يا كبير 
22222222222222222222

----------


## منيرة الظلام

3333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## اجمل حب

[align=center] 
يلا  مع بعض 
1111111111111111111111
[/align]

----------


## منيرة الظلام

22222222222222222222222222222

----------


## اجمل حب

1111111111111111111111

----------


## منيرة الظلام

222222222222222222222222222

----------


## تحية عسكريه

3333333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## اجمل حب

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## The Gentle Man

2222222222222

----------


## اجمل حب

111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## The Gentle Man

جلالتك طولي بالك علينا 

خلينا نكمل

2222222222222

----------


## المالك الحزين

333333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

44

----------


## المالك الحزين

5

----------


## اجمل حب

عشان جنتل مان 
1111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## تحية عسكريه

2222222222222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## شمعة امل

3

----------


## تحية عسكريه

444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## شمعة امل

555555555555555

----------


## تحية عسكريه

6666666666666666666666666

----------


## شمعة امل

777777777777777

----------


## تحية عسكريه

8888888888888888888888888888888888888

----------


## شمعة امل

9999999999999999999999
مبرووووك  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

[QUOTE=ميرفا;268235]9999999999999999999999
مبرووووك  :SnipeR (62): [/QUOTE

10101010101010


الله يبارك فيكي يعني صرت الملك

----------


## شمعة امل

:Icon31:  :Icon31: 
11111111111111111111

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 





> 11111111111111111111




طيب يسلموا الك 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

22222222222

----------


## ابو عوده

33333333333333333333

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]4
[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

5555555555

----------


## منيرة الظلام

666666666666666666666666

----------


## ابو عوده

77777777777

----------


## شمعة امل

88

----------


## دموع الورد

9999999999

----------


## ابو عوده

1010101010101010

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
111111111111111111111

----------


## ابو عوده

22222222222222

----------


## شمعة امل

333333333333

----------


## ابو عوده

4444444444444444

----------


## شمعة امل

5

----------


## ابو عوده

6666666666666666

----------


## شمعة امل

7777777777777777 
غريبه ؟؟ :SnipeR (94):

----------


## ابو عوده

8888888888888888888

----------


## ابو عوده

> 7777777777777777 
> غريبه ؟؟


ما غريب الا  الشيطان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> ما غريب الا الشيطان


 :Db465236ff:  لا عنجد
99999999999999999999

----------


## ابو عوده

طيب مدام هيك شو رايك بالرقم 
111111111111111111111111111111 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
حلو صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   هيك الكلام
222222222222222222222222

----------


## ابو عوده

333333333333333333333333
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

44444444444444444 
 :Icon31:

----------


## ابو عوده

5555555555555555555

----------


## شمعة امل

666666666666666666666666

----------


## ابو عوده

7777777777777777777

----------


## شمعة امل

8888888888888888888888  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## ابو عوده

والله جاي ع بالي احط رقم 11111111
بس حرام ما عمرك صرتي ملكه !!!خليكي هالمره ملكه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
وخلص بدي احط الرقم 999999999999999999999999999999999

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرا جلالتك سابقا   :Db465236ff: 
10 10 10

----------


## ابو عوده

بعني بفهم من كلامك الملك المخلوع (ابو عوده) :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
111111111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

> بعني بفهم من كلامك الملك المخلوع (ابو عوده)
> 111111111111111111


لا لا  هو انا اقدر اقول ملك مخلوع يا جلالتك سابقا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> لا لا هو انا اقدر اقول ملك مخلوع يا جلالتك سابقا


والله قووووووووويه هاي الجمله  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
222222222222222222222

----------


## شمعة امل

> والله قووووووووويه هاي الجمله 
> 222222222222222222222


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
3333333333333333333333

----------


## ابو عوده

444444444444444444444

----------


## شمعة امل

55555555555555

----------


## ابو عوده

66666666666666666

----------


## شمعة امل

666666666666 ونص

----------


## ابو عوده

777777777777777777777777777 :SnipeR (30):

----------


## شمعة امل

77777777777  وربع  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ابو عوده

888888888888888888888888 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## شمعة امل

لالا لازم تكتب 777777777 ونص  :SnipeR (19): 
ولانك خربطت 
نعيد العد  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 
11111111111111111111111111

----------


## ابو عوده

> لالا لازم تكتب 777777777 ونص 
> ولانك خربطت 
> نعيد العد 
> 11111111111111111111111111


222222222222222 :SnipeR (83):  :Bl (14):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## شمعة امل

33333333333333333333   :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ابو عوده

4444444444444444444444

----------


## شمعة امل

555555555555

----------


## ابو عوده

6666666666666666666666666

----------


## شمعة امل

333333333333333333

سوري ما اعرف الارقام اللي بعد  66666666666 :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو عوده

والله هاد اكبر ظلم ............قال ملكه قال . :SnipeR (30): 
4444444444444444

----------


## شمعة امل

> والله هاد اكبر ظلم ............قال ملكه قال .
> 4444444444444444


ما انت خلتني صير ملكة (حقوقي)  :Db465236ff: 
55555555555555

----------


## ابو عوده

55555555

----------


## ابو عوده

666666666

----------


## ابو عوده

77777777777

----------


## ابو عوده

888888888888888

----------


## ابو عوده

999999999999

----------


## ابو عوده

101010101010
وانا الملك :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

لالالالالالالالالالالا موش انت الملك انت خرقت قانون اللعبة

----------


## منيرة الظلام

11111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> 101010101010
> وانا الملك


 
[align=center] 
ايش يا ابو عوده :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

من 4-10 تكتبهم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

ميرفا ام الحقوق ما عملتها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 



222222222
[/align]

----------


## غسان

_ تعال يا ابو الخل نعملك ملك ..ونقضيلك هالهوسه_

_3_

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اوكي


444 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  

5

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شد حيلك ابو الغساسين  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


بدي اعمل انقلاب على ابو عوده :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

6666 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_ولو احنا بالخدمه 7_

----------


## khaled aljonidee

قربنا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


88888888888

----------


## غسان

_يالله يا عمي ايامك 9_

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center] 
10 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


أنا الملك الان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## غسان

_ابوالخل اي حد بهدد عرشك احكيلي .. بحظرلك اياه ... او بشطب رده_

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> _ابوالخل اي حد بهدد عرشك احكيلي .. بحظرلك اياه ... او بشطب رده_


 
[align=center] 
ماشي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (62): 
1111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

22222222222222222

----------


## شمعة امل

333333333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

4444444444444

----------


## شمعة امل

55555555555555555

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بشوفك كتبتي من 1-3 لوحدك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


11111111111 :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> بشوفط كتبتي من 1-3 لوحدك
> 
> 
> 11111111111


اه ما انا  هلا بحفظ بالارقام  :Db465236ff: 
خليني كمل  :Eh S(2): 
لانو الاستاذة رح تضربني لو ما حفظتهم  :Cry2: 
2222222222222222

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اه ما انا هلا بحفظ بالارقام 
> خليني كمل 
> لانو الاستاذة رح تضربني لو ما حفظتهم 
> 2222222222222222


 
[align=center] 
استحاله يا ام الحقوق :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

> [align=center] 
> استحاله يا ام الحقوق
> [/align]


ماشي  :SnipeR (51): 
33333333333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

444444444444444

----------


## شمعة امل

5555555555555555

----------


## شمعة امل

66666666666666

----------


## شمعة امل

777777777777777

----------


## khaled aljonidee

111111111111 :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

يا خالد والله منصب الملك صعب كتير يعني انت ارتاح واعطيني المهمه  :Db465236ff: 
وبيني وبينك محبوس وملك في نفس الوقت  :Db465236ff: 
يعني لازم تتنازل عن العرش يا شاطر  :SnipeR (51): 
2222222222222222

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يا خالد والله منصب الملك صعب كتير يعني انت ارتاح واعطيني المهمه 
> وبيني وبينك محبوس وملك في نفس الوقت 
> يعني لازم تتنازل عن العرش يا شاطر 
> 2222222222222222


 
انا مسجون لأجل شعبي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و ما رح اتنازل :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

1

----------


## شمعة امل

> انا مسجون لأجل شعبي
> 
> و ما رح اتنازل
> 
> 1


طيب بما انك ملك اكيد بتعدل  :SnipeR (94): 
222222222222

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بالضبط :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

1

----------


## شمعة امل

لا مبين  :Db465236ff: 
222222222222
خلص حفظت رقم 1 و2 
ما عنك غيرهم ؟؟ :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا مبين 
> 222222222222
> خلص حفظت رقم 1 و2 
> ما عنك غيرهم ؟؟


 
عشان عيونك الي انا ما بعرف ايش لونهم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


33333

----------


## شمعة امل

> عشان عيونك الي انا ما بعرف ايش لونهم
> 
> 
> 33333


هيك صح  :Db465236ff: 
لو تعرف اديش  بحب هلارقام ؟؟  :Eh S(2): 

444444444444444444

----------


## khaled aljonidee

1

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

شكلك بدك تسكن بالسجن  :Db465236ff: 
44444444444444444

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شكلك بدك تسكن بالسجن 
> 44444444444444444


 
كيف بتمشي من واحد الي 4 من دون 2و3 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

شو الغش هاد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


111111111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

> كيف بتمشي من واحد الي 4 من دون 2و3
> 
> شو الغش هاد
> 
> 
> 111111111111111111


 
بتعرف فقدت الذاكرة  :Eh S(2): 
بعرف كمان 555555555555555555 :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

و بعدين :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


11111111111111

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

و66666666666666666666666666 :SnipeR (51):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

111111111 :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

طيب 
222222222222
333333333333333
4444444444444
55555555555555
66666666666666666
7777777777777777
888888888888888
9999999999999999

----------


## شمعة امل

10 10 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

كل الطرق تؤدي الى روما  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الا الطريق هاي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

حسب قانون اللعبه انا الملك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

> الا الطريق هاي
> 
> حسب قانون اللعبه انا الملك
> 
> 
> 111111111111


الا اللعبه هاي  :Db465236ff: 
يعني انت ملك مخلوع هلا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بتحلمي عمو :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


العبي بعيد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


انا الملك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> بتحلمي عمو
> 
> 
> العبي بعيد
> 
> 
> انا الملك


 
لا يا خالد شو عندك نفس مرض ابو عوده  :Db465236ff: 
اتعلم منو شفت هو هلا مو مبين لانو حفظ الدرس  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> لا يا خالد شو عندك نفس مرض ابو عوده 
> اتعلم منو شفت هو هلا مو مبين لانو حفظ الدرس


لا يا ستي انا هيني هون بس مشغووول هاليومين لكن اول ما افضي رح اندمك على اليوم اللي دخلتي فيه هاي اللعبه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: بعدين ضحكتني كلمه مرض ابو عوده انا هلاء رايح بس بوعدك ما بخليكي تنامي وانتي ملكه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> لا يا ستي انا هيني هون بس مشغووول هاليومين لكن اول ما افضي رح اندمك على اليوم اللي دخلتي فيه هاي اللعبه بعدين ضحكتني كلمه مرض ابو عوده انا هلاء رايح بس بوعدك ما بخليكي تنامي وانتي ملكه


لا اكيد حفظت الدرس ابو عوده  وندمت يا ملك مخلوع  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> لا اكيد حفظت الدرس ابو عوده وندمت يا ملك مخلوع


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
111111111111111111

----------


## ابو عوده

22222222

----------


## ابو عوده

333333333

----------


## ابو عوده

444444444

----------


## ابو عوده

55555555

----------


## ابو عوده

66666666666

----------


## ابو عوده

777777777

----------


## ابو عوده

88888888

----------


## ابو عوده

999999999

----------


## ابو عوده

10101010 :SnipeR (62): 
وانا الملك  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## شمعة امل

1111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

222222222222

----------


## ابو عوده

111111111111111 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

3333333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

> 111111111111111


انت شو جابك ؟ :Db465236ff: 
2222222222

----------


## ابو عوده

> انت شو جابك ؟
> 2222222222


انا من الصبح قاعد على المنتدي مال نمت من مبارح  خايف تاخدي الملك مني :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
1111111111111111111111111
والله نعسااااااان  بس حضل اقاوم على بيل ما تصير الساعه 12 مشان لا تاخدي اللقب :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> انا من الصبح قاعد على المنتدي مال نمت من مبارح خايف تاخدي الملك مني
> 1111111111111111111111111
> والله نعسااااااان بس حضل اقاوم على بيل ما تصير الساعه 12 مشان لا تاخدي اللقب


فكره حلوة يعني رح اجي بعد 12   :Db465236ff: 
روح نام هلا انا رح اجي بعدين  :SnipeR (51): 
33333333333333333333

----------


## ابو عوده

> فكره حلوة يعني رح اجي بعد 12 
> روح نام هلا انا رح اجي بعدين 
> 33333333333333333333


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
لو توعديني انك تيجي بعد 12 هلاء بروح انام  :Db465236ff: بس وعد انك ما تاخدي اللقب
11111111111111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

> لو توعديني انك تيجي بعد 12 هلاء بروح انام بس وعد انك ما تاخدي اللقب
> 11111111111111111111111


لا ما فيني  :Db465236ff: 
روح انت نام وخلي تاجك عندي في الحفظ والصون  :Db465236ff: 
44444444444444444444

----------


## ابو عوده

> لا ما فيني 
> روح انت نام وخلي تاجك عندي في الحفظ والصون 
> 44444444444444444444


اه واضح تاجي في الحفظ والصون  :Db465236ff: بدليل اني قاعد بحكي 11111 وانتي بتحكي  :Db465236ff:  
    44444444
اذا بدي اامن الك كاني بامن الذيب على الغنمات :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> اه واضح تاجي في الحفظ والصون بدليل اني قاعد بحكي 11111 وانتي بتحكي  
> 44444444
> اذا بدي اامن الك كاني بامن الذيب على الغنمات


يا سلام على هالتشبيه  :Db465236ff: 
واذا متضايق من رقم 4
شو رايك ب 55555555555555555؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> يا سلام على هالتشبيه 
> واذا متضايق من رقم 4
> شو رايك ب 55555555555555555؟


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يا ميرفا الله يخليكي  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): والله راسي بوجعني وبدي انام رجلي بتوجعني
111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

> يا ميرفا الله يخليكي والله راسي بوجعني وبدي انام رجلي بتوجعني
> 111111111111


وانا شو دخلني ؟ ما  قلتلك روح نام  :SnipeR (30): 
6666666666666

لا تخاف  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

اكيد نام  :Db465236ff: 
77777777777777777777777

----------


## شمعة امل

88888888888888888

----------


## شمعة امل

99999999999999999999999

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
9 

يلا يا ملكة ميرفا  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

10.......................10

----------


## شمعة امل

> [align=center]
> 9 
> 
> يلا يا ملكة ميرفا 
> [/align]


مش بتلبقلي انو كون ملكه احسن من ابو عوده ؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
مبروك  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> مش بتلبقلي انو كون ملكه احسن من ابو عوده ؟


كتير .. وينك وين ابو عودة .. خلي ينام ويرتاح إشوي  :Smile:

----------


## ابو عوده

هيك يا ميرفا طيب ماشي الله يسامحك  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
والله غفيت شوي ولاقيتك ماخده اللقب الله يسامحك  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شمعة امل

> هيك يا ميرفا طيب ماشي الله يسامحك 
> والله غفيت شوي ولاقيتك ماخده اللقب الله يسامحك


 
 :C06a766466:  :C06a766466: يا مسكين  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> [align=center]
> مبروك 
> [/align]


الله يبارك فيكي  :Icon31: 
بس لا تخلي ابو عوده يحلم بمنامو انو هو الملك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): الله يسامحك انتي وجوري والله غفيت 5 دقائق قدام الكمبيوتر ارجعت لاقيتك ماخده اللقب الله على الظلم  :Eh S(2): 
بس بدي اذكرك بمقوله......... ما اخذ بالقوه يسترد بالقوه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
وحتشوفي انا رايح هلاء اكمل نوم وبصحيالك بعد ساعه  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
انت عن جد بتحكي؟؟!!
مضيع نومتك وصحتك .. عشان اضل ملك !!!!  :SnipeR (83): 
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

> الله يسامحك انتي وجوري والله غفيت 5 دقائق قدام الكمبيوتر ارجعت لاقيتك ماخده اللقب الله على الظلم 
> بس بدي اذكرك بمقوله......... ما اخذ بالقوه يسترد بالقوه
> وحتشوفي انا رايح هلاء اكمل نوم وبصحيالك بعد ساعه


طيب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> [align=center]
> انت عن جد بتحكي؟؟!!
> مضيع نومتك وصحتك .. عشان اضل ملك !!!! 
> [/align]


شفتي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
1111111111111111111111

----------


## ابو عوده

222222222222

----------


## ابو عوده

333333333333333

----------


## ابو عوده

444444

----------


## المالك الحزين

555555555
666666666
777777777
888888888
999999999
بس لعيونك يا كبير

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center] 
10

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انا الملك :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

مبروك ياخالد


111111111

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مبروك ياخالد
> 
> 
> 111111111


[align=center] 
الله يبارك فيكِ :Icon31: 

بس المشكله اني ملك و بالسجن كمان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]


[align=center] 
22222222
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

333333


تستاهل عشان تعرف مع مين بتلعب   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## منيرة الظلام

44444444444444444444444444444444
55555555555555555555555555555555555
666666666666666666666666666666666666
77777777777777777777777777
88888888888888888888888888888
999999999999999999999999999999

----------


## منيرة الظلام

10 10 10  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

وهلا مين الملكة يا مسجون هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها

----------


## المالك الحزين

11111

----------


## شمعة امل

2222222222222222
3333333333333333
44444444444444444444

----------


## شمعة امل

5555555555555555555
66666666666666
777777777777777777
888888888888888888888

----------


## شمعة امل

999999999999999999999999

----------


## شمعة امل

10 10

----------


## ayhamco

_"  "_
_  1_

----------


## شمعة امل

222222222

----------


## The Gentle Man

33333333333

----------


## منيرة الظلام

4444444444444444

----------


## منيرة الظلام

5555555555555555555555555555

----------


## منيرة الظلام

66666666666666666666666666

----------


## منيرة الظلام

77777777777777777777777777

----------


## منيرة الظلام

8888888888888888888888

----------


## منيرة الظلام

99999999999999999999999999999
10 10 10 10 10 10   :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 


شو هاد 
ما بصير هيك
 كل واحد بيجي بحط ارقام قد ما بدو

----------


## دليلة

:SnipeR (11):  :SnipeR (11):

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## دليلة

هدي حالك ياجنتل    :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ميرنا

شو انتو غيرانين

----------


## دليلة

بس مايصير هيك الواحد ولا مرة اجى ملك        :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ميرنا

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111  111111111

----------


## The Gentle Man

وين اطول بالي
كل ما يجي الواحد يقرب بتلاقي حط كل الارقام
ما بصير هيك 

2222222222

----------


## دليلة

على الاقل انت وصلت مرة للعرش انا ولا مرة  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


33333333333333

----------


## ميرنا

3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## The Gentle Man

يييييييييي
الي بسمع بحكي انه شفتو

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


555555555

----------


## The Gentle Man

6666666666

----------


## دليلة

77777777777

----------


## The Gentle Man

88888888888

----------


## دليلة

999999999 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو عوده

1010101010101010
انا الملك  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (6):  :SnipeR (6):  :SnipeR (6):  :SnipeR (6): 
1111111111111111111

----------


## ابو عوده

> 1111111111111111111


شو مالك يا غيرانه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## شمعة امل

> شو مالك يا غيرانه


انا غيرانه ؟؟  :Db465236ff: 
وليش حتى غار  :SnipeR (30): 
222222222222222222

----------


## ابو عوده

> انا غيرانه ؟؟ 
> وليش حتى غار 
> 222222222222222222


اسمعي قررت اشغلك عندي مع انه عندي كتير عمال بس يلا بفنش واحد منهم  :Db465236ff: 
بدي اخليكي تصبي القهوه والشاي للضيوف  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> اسمعي قررت اشغلك عندي مع انه عندي كتير عمال بس يلا بفنش واحد منهم 
> بدي اخليكي تصبي القهوه والشاي للضيوف


اه حلوه هالشغلة  :Db465236ff: 
وشو المقابل ؟  :Db465236ff: 
333333333333333

----------


## ابو عوده

> اه حلوه هالشغلة 
> وشو المقابل ؟ 
> 333333333333333


لا لا لا لا ما في مقابل ....بس انا حزنت عليكي كيف تكوني عاطله عن العمل :Db465236ff:  وبتعرفي الملك اه كيف؟؟؟
111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

> لا لا لا لا ما في مقابل ....بس انا حزنت عليكي كيف تكوني عاطله عن العمل وبتعرفي الملك اه كيف؟؟؟


لالا احتج لازم يكون مقابل لانو مدير الحبس كمان حكالي بدو يشغلني  :Db465236ff: 
444444444444444444

----------


## ابو عوده

> لالا احتج لازم يكون مقابل لانو مدير الحبس كمان حكالي بدو يشغلني 
> 444444444444444444


او شئ ليش ما بتاردي على الملك انا بقوووول 1111111111 بتقولي 44444
ليش؟؟؟؟؟ 
بعدين خليكي بالسجن اشتغلي احسن حتندمي انك قلتلي ححتج لانه مدير السجن قلي بدو يشغلك اشغال شاقه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> او شئ ليش ما بتاردي على الملك انا بقوووول 1111111111 بتقولي 44444
> ليش؟؟؟؟؟ 
> بعدين خليكي بالسجن اشتغلي احسن حتندمي انك قلتلي ححتج لانه مدير السجن قلي بدو يشغلك اشغال شاقه


لا الحمد لله انا براءة  :SnipeR (51): 
الدور والباقي على الملك المحبوس  :Db465236ff: 
مسخره  :Db465236ff: 
احسنلك تتنازل  :Db465236ff: 
22222222222222

----------


## دليلة

33333333333333

----------


## ابو عوده

> لا الحمد لله انا براءة 
> الدور والباقي على الملك المحبوس 
> مسخره 
> احسنلك تتنازل 
> 22222222222222


اف والله قووووويه مين اللي سمحللك تطلعي من السجن اللي طلعك استقالته حتكون عندي هلاء :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> اف والله قووووويه مين اللي سمحللك تطلعي من السجن اللي طلعك استقالته حتكون عندي هلاء


لا تعمل هوشات داخل الحبس يا جلالتك سابقا عن قريب  :Db465236ff: 
3333333333333333

----------


## ابو عوده

> لا الحمد لله انا براءة 
> الدور والباقي على الملك المحبوس 
> مسخره 
> احسنلك تتنازل 
> 22222222222222





> لا تعمل هوشات داخل الحبس يا جلالتك سابقا عن قريب 
> 3333333333333333


والله ما بتوخدي اللقب الا على جثتي  :Db465236ff: 
وما رح اتنازل  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## شمعة امل

> والله ما بتوخدي اللقب الا على جثتي 
> وما رح اتنازل


نصيحه مني لا تكون عنيد معي انا بالذات  :SnipeR (30): 
رح تندم  :Db465236ff: 
4444444444444444

----------


## ابو عوده

> نصيحه مني لا تكون عنيد معي انا بالذات 
> رح تندم 
> 4444444444444444


شفناكي فوووق وشفناكي تحت  :SnipeR (19): 
واللي بيطلع بيدك سويه طووول ما انا على العرش ما رح تعملي شئ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
11111111111111111111

----------


## دليلة

222222222222

----------


## ابو عوده

333333 :SnipeR (19):

----------


## شمعة امل

44444444444444444444
 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## ابو عوده

11111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

2222222222222222

----------


## شمعة امل

33333333333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

4444444444444444

----------


## شمعة امل

555555555555555

----------


## ابو عوده

1111111111111 يا غشاشه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

انا ؟؟  :Db465236ff: 
بس دايما بتظلمني  :Db465236ff: 
222222222222222

----------


## ابو عوده

> انا ؟؟ 
> بس دايما بتظلمني 
> 222222222222222


اه واضح يا غشاشه واضح كتير مين اللي بظلم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

اللي مزاجو  اكيد بيظلم  :Db465236ff: 
3333333333333333333

----------


## دليلة

333333333333

----------


## دليلة

555555555

----------


## دليلة

66666666666

----------


## ابو عوده

> اللي مزاجو  اكيد بيظلم 
> 3333333333333333333


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
واللي عامل مزاجه 

مزاجي
هاد ظالم ومستبد ومشكلجي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

77777777777

----------


## ابو عوده

1111111111111111111

----------


## دليلة

8888888888888888

----------


## دليلة

99999999999999

----------


## دليلة

10

----------


## دليلة

انا الملكة انا الملكة ياااااااااهوووووووووووووووو :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## شمعة امل

عاودي دليله حطلك 111111111 وانت ما شفتيهش
بصح علاه بطيتي ؟
222222222222222222222222

----------


## شمعة امل

> واللي عامل مزاجه 
> 
> مزاجي
> هاد ظالم ومستبد ومشكلجي


بس منو شرير يا شرير انت  :Db465236ff: 
33333333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

دليلة وين راكي ؟؟
444444444444444444

----------


## ابو عوده

> 10


يا حرام ما انا حطيتلك 11111



> انا الملكة انا الملكة ياااااااااهوووووووووووووووو


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): ليش الملكه انا الملك شو انتي همك بس تعدي شوفي كم مره حطيت 11111



> عاودي دليله حطلك 111111111 وانت ما شفتيهش
> بصح علاه بطيتي ؟
> 222222222222222222222222


على راسي الامانه كلها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
11111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

[QUOTE=ابو عوده;

على راسي الامانه كلها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
11111111111[/QUOTE]


شفت كيف يا ابو عوده انا ديما في صفك  :Db465236ff: 
222222222222222

----------


## ابو عوده

> بس منو شرير يا شرير انت 
> 33333333333333


بس مشكلجي صح؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 



> دليلة وين راكي ؟؟
> 444444444444444444


شو يعني وين راكي باي لهجه هاي  :Db465236ff: 



> شفت كيف يا ابو عوده انا ديما في صفك 
> 222222222222222


والله من اليوم وطالع حتصيري من جماعه ابو عوده المقربين  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
11111111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

> بس مشكلجي صح؟؟؟
> 
> شو يعني وين راكي باي لهجه هاي 
> 
> والله من اليوم وطالع حتصيري من جماعه ابو عوده المقربين 
> 11111111111111111


شفت كيف بصون الامانه ؟ :Db465236ff: 
يا دليله اغصبي شوية وين راكي ؟؟
33333333333333333

----------


## ابو عوده

> شفت كيف بصون الامانه ؟
> يا دليله اغصبي شوية وين راكي ؟؟
> 33333333333333333


والله بتصون الامانه ليش الحكي  :Db465236ff: 
شو يعني اغصبي شويه  وين راكي عن جد شو يعني ؟؟؟ :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
1111111111111111111111111
وانا الملك  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## شمعة امل

> والله بتصون الامانه ليش الحكي 
> شو يعني اغصبي شويه وين راكي عن جد شو يعني ؟؟؟
> 1111111111111111111111111
> وانا الملك


 
لا تشغل حالك بهالحكي الفاضي يا ملك  :Db465236ff: 
222222222222222

----------


## ابو عوده

> لا تشغل حالك بهالحكي الفاضي يا ملك 
> 222222222222222


شو هاي الهدره اللي بتحكوها  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
صحيح انكم مشاغبين  بالزيف  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
1111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

> شو هاي الهدره اللي بتحكوها 
> صحيح انكم مشاغبين بالزيف 
> 1111111111111


 
وعلاه هدرتنا  ما عجباتكش ؟؟  :Db465236ff: 
22222222222

----------


## ابو عوده

> وعلاه هدرتنا ما عجباتكش ؟؟ 
> 22222222222


لانها هدرتكم صعبه ما تنفهمش  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
اكيد بتهدروا مشان تاخدوا الحكم  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> لانها هدرتكم صعبه ما تنفهمش 
> اكيد بتهدروا مشان تاخدوا الحكم


لا هدرتنا سهلة بزاف  :SnipeR (51): 
لا تكون شكاك ولو انا مكن طبعي الغدر ؟ :Db465236ff: 
وبمين بابو عوده ؟ :Db465236ff: 
55555555555555555

----------


## دليلة

666666666

----------


## شمعة امل

777777777777777

----------


## دليلة

888888

----------


## شمعة امل

999999999999999999

----------


## ابو عوده

> لا هدرتنا سهلة بزاف 
> لا تكون شكاك ولو انا مكن طبعي الغدر ؟
> وبمين بابو عوده ؟
> 55555555555555555


انا مش شاكك انا متاكد انك بتهدري مشان تاخدي اللقب 
111111111111111111111
اصلا توحشتك بزايف اللقب 
انتي لو نفسك تضربيني بخُدمي مشان تاخدي اللقب ما تقصري :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

10

----------


## ابو عوده

قلنا 11111111111
انا قلت 11111111
قبل ما تقووول دليله 10 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> انا مش شاكك انا متاكد انك بتهدري مشان تاخدي اللقب 
> 111111111111111111111
> اصلا توحشتك بزايف اللقب 
> انتي لو نفسك تضربيني بخُدمي مشان تاخدي اللقب ما تقصري


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
دليله عاودي بصح اغصبي شويه  :SnipeR (62): 
222222222222222

----------


## دليلة

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
2222222

----------


## دليلة

55555555

----------


## شمعة امل

66666666666666666

----------


## دليلة

777777777

----------


## شمعة امل

88888888888888888888888

----------


## ابو عوده

> دليله عاودي بصح اغصبي شويه 
> 222222222222222


فهمت هدرتكم يا شاطره  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 



> 2222222


11111111111 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
دليله لا تغصبي شويه لا تردي على ميرفا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

99999999999999999999

----------


## دليلة

22222222222

----------


## ابو عوده

11111111111111

----------


## دليلة

44444444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## شمعة امل

222222222222222222
دليله ما تعانديهش  :SnipeR (51): 
كملي  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

5555555555555555555555

----------


## دليلة

:Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 333333333333

----------


## دليلة

444444444444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## ابو عوده

يا دلليه نصيحه مني لا تغصبي شويه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
ميرفا  لا تغصبي على دليله  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
11111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

7777777777777777777
لا لا كملي على حسابك انت عدليها من بعد وضرك كملي  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

888888888888888888

----------


## دليلة

9999999999999999

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك دليلة  :Icon31: 
99999999999999999999999999999

----------


## دليلة

1000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## ابو عوده

لا لا لا لا للا لا لا 
.انا قلت 11111111111
انا قلت 1111111
شوفي المشاركات يا ست دليله وميرفا شوفوا :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

111111111111
وان الملك لسه  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## دليلة

راحت عليك        :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  احنا قررنا ومشي الحال انقلاب

----------


## شمعة امل

> لا لا لا لا للا لا لا 
> .انا قلت 11111111111
> انا قلت 1111111
> شوفي المشاركات يا ست دليله وميرفا شوفوا


وكيف بنشوفها ؟؟ :Eh S(2): 
انا مابعرف كيف بشوف  :Eh S(2): 
مبروك الخلع يا ملك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

11111111

----------


## ابو عوده

> راحت عليك  احنا قررنا ومشي الحال انقلاب


لا كيف راحت علي ولو سمحتوا ما تهدروش ما الملك كذا 




> وكيف بنشوفها ؟؟
> انا مابعرف كيف بشوف 
> مبروك الخلع يا ملك


بتروحي على الصفحه الي قبل هاي يا ابو جهل  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
اللي لا يبارك 

الا فيكي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
انا الملك يعني انا الملك  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 
111111111111111111111

----------


## دليلة

111111111111111


ميرفا بترك لك كل الصلاحيات خلي بالك    باي حبيبتي

----------


## شمعة امل

> لا كيف راحت علي ولو سمحتوا ما تهدروش ما الملك كذا 
> 
> 
> بتروحي على الصفه الي قبل هاي يا ابو جهل 
> اللي لا يبارك 
> 
> الا فيكي 
> انا الملك يعني انا الملك 
> 111111111111111111111


تخيل ما فهمت كيف  :Cry2: 
روح نام  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

22222222222

----------


## ابو عوده

> تخيل ما فهمت كيف 
> روح نام


علاش ما فهمتي؟؟؟؟؟لانك ابو جهل :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
شوف هكا :Db465236ff: 
بتروحي يا ابو جهل على الصفحه اللي قبل هاي يعني بتروحي على صفحه قبل الاخيره 
وبتشوفي المشاركات بتلاقي ابو عوده كاتب رقم 1111111111111111
وبعدين مو نعسان ما بدي انام  :Db465236ff: 
11111111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

> علاش ما فهمتي؟؟؟؟؟لانك ابو جهل
> شوف هكا
> بتروحي يا ابو جهل على الصفحه اللي قبل هاي يعني بتروحي على صفحه قبل الاخيره 
> وبتشوفي المشاركات بتلاقي ابو عوده كاتب رقم 1111111111111111
> وبعدين مو نعسان ما بدي انام 
> 11111111111111111


بتعرف المكان بعيد كتير  :Eh S(2): 
بتعب تا اوصلوا  :Cry2: 
ما بدي روح  :Db465236ff: 
دليلة الملكه  :SnipeR (62): 
11111111111111111111111

----------


## ابو عوده

> بتعرف المكان بعيد كتير 
> بتعب تا اوصلوا 
> ما بدي روح 
> دليلة الملكه 
> 11111111111111111111111


راني زعفانة منك  :Db465236ff: لانك ما تقوليش الحق  :Db465236ff: 
وانا الملك غصبنا عنك وعن دليله  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
111111111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

> راني زعفانة منك لانك ما تقوليش الحق 
> وانا الملك غصبنا عنك وعن دليله 
> 111111111111111111


قول راني زعفان مش زعفانه  :Db465236ff: 
وانا طالعه دير بالك على عرش دليله  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اطلعو منها انتو الاثنين 
وانا الملك 
جكر  :SnipeR (19): 

666666666666

----------


## ابو عوده

> قول راني زعفان مش زعفانه 
> وانا طالعه دير بالك على عرش دليله


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
قصدك ادير بالي على عرشي  :Db465236ff: 



> اطلعو منها انتو الاثنين 
> وانا الملك 
> جكر 
> 
> 666666666666


شو كل واحد صاير يحط رقم على كيفه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا تعمول مشاكل
اتفقو على رقم 
وابتدو من جديد
وبدون ملك
الي بوصل للرقم عشره هو الملك
وانسو مين الملك هلا
عملتو قصه وحالتكو حاله

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
بس انا الملك  معروف يا جنتل هوه انا 
111111111111

----------


## المتميزة

:Db465236ff: شو لساتكم متخاصمين على العرش ؟؟؟

----------


## ابو عوده

> شو لساتكم متخاصمين على العرش ؟؟؟


اه والله مش عاجبهم اكون ملك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: وخصوصي ميرفا  مش عاجبها :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

> اه والله مش عاجبهم اكون ملك وخصوصي ميرفا مش عاجبها


ولكن سمعت كمان انك بتعرف تحكي منيح جزائري ؟؟؟ :Icon31:

----------


## ابو عوده

> ولكن سمعت كمان انك بتعرف تحكي منيح جزائري ؟؟؟


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
انا اللي بعرف اهدر جزائي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

> انا اللي بعرف اهدر جزائي


وشكون علمك تهدر جزائري ؟؟ :Db465236ff: 




الترجمة  :Db465236ff: اذا غابت عليك 
شكون يعني مين

----------


## ابو عوده

> وشكون علمك تهدر جزائري ؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الترجمة اذا غابت عليك 
> شكون يعني مين


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
لا تخافي عارفها  :Db465236ff: 
بس بدي اسئلك شو يعني 
وين راكي ::::::واغصبي شويه ؟؟؟
انا بحسب خبرتي يعني اول كلمه يعني وينك وتاني كلمه اسرعي شوي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

> لا تخافي عارفها 
> بس بدي اسئلك شو يعني 
> وين راكي ::::::واغصبي شويه ؟؟؟
> انا بحسب خبرتي يعني اول كلمه يعني وينك وتاني كلمه اسرعي شوي


ماانت عارف كل شي صح 
وعم تسالني يا ملك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> ماانت عارف كل شي صح 
> وعم تسالني يا ملك


برضه الخبره بتلعب دور  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: واش راك؟؟؟؟

----------


## المتميزة

> برضه الخبره بتلعب دور واش راك؟؟؟؟


 :Db465236ff: طبعا الخبرة لها دور 
بس في خطا صغير 
انو للمؤنث نقولو (واش راكي ) وللمذكر (واش راك )
وانا راني لاباس الحمد لله 
انت واش راك ؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> طبعا الخبرة لها دور 
> بس في خطا صغير 
> انو للمؤنث نقولو (واش راكي ) وللمذكر (واش راك )
> وانا راني لاباس الحمد لله 
> انت واش راك ؟؟


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 ران  غايا  :Db465236ff: (انا بخير) توحشتك بزاف...
يسلمووو على التنبيه 
111111111111111

----------


## المتميزة

> ران غايا (انا بخير) توحشتك بزاف...
> يسلمووو على التنبيه 
> 111111111111111


 

اواه راني شاكة فيك بلي انت جزائري  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> اواه راني شاكة فيك بلي انت جزائري


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 بالاك(ربما)اكون جزائري

----------


## المتميزة

كيفاش  بالاك 
علاه ما راكش متاكد من روحك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :SnipeR (83):

----------


## ابو عوده

> كيفاش بالاك 
> علاه ما راكش متاكد من روحك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
واش بيكي ؟؟؟؟ ما راني منعرفش وين كاين ممكن كاين في الجزائر ممكن كاين في الاردن يعني ما نعرفش الجنسيه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

معليش يا بلا جنسية 
بصح هاكاك ومازلت مخلوعة بهدرتك  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## ابو عوده

> معليش يا بلا جنسية 
> بصح هاكاك ومازلت مخلوعة بهدرتك


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
من اليوم وطالع هدرتي حتكون  جزائريه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بتحكو هندي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

صح؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> بتحكو هندي
> 
> صح؟


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
لا يا كبير بنحكي اللهجه الجزائريه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا يا كبير بنحكي اللهجه الجزائريه


شو يعني :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انا بحكي اربداوي و كركي و مدني اردني :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و كم كلمه سويديه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و انجليزي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

ما بدها شطاره :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> شو يعني
> 
> انا بحكي اربداوي و كركي و مدني اردني
> 
> و كم كلمه سويديه 
> 
> و انجليزي
> 
> ما بدها شطاره


بالاك تهدر ذا اللي هدرته بس يمكن  متعرفش تهدر جزائري :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
افهم معناها والك الي بدك اياه  :Db465236ff: مدام ما بدها شطاره ترجملي هاي الجمله  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بالاك تهدر ذا اللي هدرته بس يمكن متعرفش تهدر جزائري
> افهم معناها والك الي بدك اياه مدام ما بدها شطاره ترجملي هاي الجمله


 
[align=center] 
كيلو البطاطا بالجزائر بسبعين قرش اردني :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

> [align=center] 
> كيلو البطاطا بالجزائر بسبعين قرش اردني
> [/align]


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
عن جد هاي نهفه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> عن جد هاي نهفه


[align=center] 
اعطيني كمان وحده اترجملك اياها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

اورجيك الخبره كيف يا معلم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

2222222222222222

----------


## دليلة

3333333333333333333333

----------


## دليلة

444444444444444444444444444

----------


## دليلة

55555555555555555555555

----------


## ابو عوده

اليوم البائع كلًحني فانا قلت خلينا ازرب قبل ما يكلحني   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
شنو رايك نروح نشطح؟؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
ترجم يا كبير ؟؟؟؟

----------


## دليلة

6666666666666666

----------


## ابو عوده

1111111111111111111

----------


## دليلة

7777777777777777777777

888888888888888888888888888

22222222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## ابو عوده

11111111111111111

----------


## دليلة

ياسلام ومين علمك  الجزائري


اسمع خالد لو بدك شي احكي لي انا جاهزة 


لا يتشطر عليك :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الزواج مسؤوليه اجتماعيه كبيره :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و الجمله الثانيه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

شو رأيك نبيع بطاطا و البسطه موجوده عند الجامع :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


كيف و انا معك؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

اليوم البائع كلًحني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شو بتحكي انت

----------


## ابو عوده

> الزواج مسؤوليه اجتماعيه كبيره
> 
> و الجمله الثانيه
> 
> شو رأيك نبيع بطاطا و البسطه موجوده عند الجامع
> 
> 
> كيف و انا معك؟


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
لو يسمعوك الجزائرين بطخوك على هاي الترجمه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
1111111111111111111

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ياسلام ومين علمك الجزائري
> 
> 
> اسمع خالد لو بدك شي احكي لي انا جاهزة 
> 
> 
> لا يتشطر عليك


 
[align=center] 
لا تخافي علي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انا معلم باللهجه الجوائريه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

طب خد هاي بالسويدي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

yagelscar day
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لو يسمعوك الجزائرين بطخوك على هاي الترجمه 
> 1111111111111111111


 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> ياسلام ومين علمك الجزائري
> 
> 
> اسمع خالد لو بدك شي احكي لي انا جاهزة 
> 
> 
> لا يتشطر عليك


لا انا بحكي 100% صح  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 



> اليوم البائع كلًحني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> شو بتحكي انت


معناها اليوم البائع غشني يا شاطره واذا مو عارفه اسئلي اي وحده جزائريه لغتكم وكمان مو عارفينها حكم  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

لو ضلك تتعلم الجزائري ماراح تعرفها لانو بين منطقة ومنطقة تختلف اللهجة


انا والله مافهمتها كلحني لانو مش حكي منطقتي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لو ضلك تتعلم الجزائري ماراح تعرفها لانو بين منطقة ومنطقة تختلف اللهجة
> 
> 
> انا والله مافهمتها كلحني لانو مش حكي منطقتي


 

[align=center] 
احنا بالاردن عنا 3 لهجات :Icon31: 

المدني و الاربداوي و الكركي :Icon31: 

و في كمان البدوي :Icon31: بس هاي قريبه كثير للكركي :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

> [align=center] 
> لا تخافي علي
> 
> انا معلم باللهجه الجوائريه
> 
> طب خد هاي بالسويدي
> 
> yagelscar day
> [/align]


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
هاي الكلمه اتحداك اتحداك اذا كانت سويديه براهنك مشان انا بعرف 7 لغات وامهم كمان  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 



> لو ضلك تتعلم الجزائري ماراح تعرفها لانو بين منطقة ومنطقة تختلف اللهجة
> 
> 
> انا والله مافهمتها كلحني لانو مش حكي منطقتي


 
 طيب ما تعاودش تغلطي مره اخري 
وبالنسبه للكلمه انا متاكد منها 100%   باش  سَقسين ميرفا او المتميزه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> هاي الكلمه اتحداك اتحداك اذا كانت سويديه براهنك مشان انا بعرف 7 لغات وامهم كمان 
> 
> 
> 
> طيب ما تعاودش تغلطي مره اخري 
> وبالنسبه للكلمه انا متاكد منها 100% باش سَقسين ميرفا او المتميزه


 
[align=center] 
طيب خد هاي :Db465236ff: 

tuck
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

تسقسي ياابوعوده مش اسقسين 


كيما قلت لك هدي يقولوها عندهم احنا ماعندنا ونصيحة لما تحب تتعلم جزائري لاتعتمد على منطقة وحدة

----------


## دليلة

هلا فهمت اكيد المتميزة بتغششك بلخاص

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> هلا فهمت اكيد المتميزة بتغششك بلخاص


 
خيانه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> [align=center] 
> طيب خد هاي
> 
> tuck
> [/align]


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
هاي معناها (دس)طبعا هاي الكلمه اللي قلتها سويديه صح 100% اما الاولي لاء
مش قلتلك بعرف 7 لغات وامهم 



> تسقسي ياابوعوده مش اسقسين 
> 
> 
> كيما قلت لك هدي يقولوها عندهم احنا ماعندنا ونصيحة لما تحب تتعلم جزائري لاتعتمد على منطقة وحدة


احنا من حبش نتعلم الجزائري.... الجزائري بدمنا من حد ما نولدنا وحنا نعرف جزائري ...
وبعدين الكلمه الاولي كانت غلط مطبعي ولا نحن نعرفها بالزيف  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> هاي معناها (دس)طبعا هاي الكلمه اللي قلتها سويديه صح 100% اما الاولي لاء
> مش قلتلك بعرف 7 لغات وامهم 
> 
> احنا من حبش نتعلم الجزائري.... الجزائري بدمنا من حد ما نولدنا وحنا نعرف جزائري ...
> وبعدين الكلمه الاولي كانت غلط مطبعي ولا نحن نعرفها بالزيف


 
[align=center] 
معناها عفوا يا ذكي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]


[align=center] 
و الاول معنا انا بحبك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

> هلا فهمت اكيد المتميزة بتغششك بلخاص


زلا زلا 

زلا زلا (انكر)
هاي هدرتنا وانا اللي اغشش المتميزه هاي الهدره 




> خيانه


 لا والله يا زلمه انا الجزائرين بيجوا يستشيروني شو بدهم يتكلموا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

يا خوفي كمان شوي تحكي انك انت الي اسست اللهجه الجزائريه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> [align=center] 
> معناها عفوا يا ذكي
> [/align]
> 
> 
> [align=center] 
> و الاول معنا انا بحبك
> [/align]


والله اتحداك وانا وياك ورهان اذا هاي الكلمات هيك ترجمتها الك اللي بدك اياه 
بقللك بعرف 7 لغات وامهم بتقولي بحبك  وعفوا غلط 100%
روح اتاكد من السبلنج يا شاطر  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> والله اتحداك وانا وياك ورهان اذا هاي الكلمات هيك ترجمتها الك اللي بدك اياه 
> بقللك بعرف 7 لغات وامهم بتقولي بحبك وعفوا غلط 100%
> روح اتاكد من السبلنج يا شاطر


[align=center] 
براحتك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انت حر :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

> يا خوفي كمان شوي تحكي انك انت الي اسست اللهجه الجزائريه


لا مو قصه اسستها بس انا كنت السبب بتاسيسها  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 




> [align=center] 
> معناها عفوا يا ذكي
> [/align]
> 
> 
> [align=center] 
> و الاول معنا انا بحبك
> [/align]


يا شاطر معني كلمه انا بحبك بالسوديه 
Jag &auml;lskar
ومعني كلمه عفوا Ledsen
يا ذكي بقللك 7 لغات وامهم  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا مو قصه اسستها بس انا كنت السبب بتاسيسها 
> 
> 
> يا شاطر معني كلمه انا بحبك بالسوديه 
> Jag &auml;lskar
> ومعني كلمه عفوا Ledsen
> يا ذكي بقللك 7 لغات وامهم


 
[align=center] 
شاطر :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## المالك الحزين

111111111

----------


## منيرة الظلام

22222222222222222222222

----------


## منيرة الظلام

درتو حاله على الهجة الدزيرية   حتى واحد فيكم ما دارش جملة صح لذي الدرجة الهجة الدزيرية صعيبة 
مين الشاطر يالي ترجم هاذي الجملة

----------


## دليلة

3333333333333333

----------


## دليلة

44444444444444444

----------


## دليلة

55555555555555

----------


## دليلة

66666666666666666666666666666666666666

----------


## دليلة

77777777777777777777777777777

----------


## دليلة

88888888888888888888

----------


## دليلة

99999999999999999999999

----------


## دليلة

1010000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## دليلة



----------


## khaled aljonidee

شاطره :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انا ما رح العب اللعبه هاي ابداً :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الا لما المنتدى يصير للأردنيين بس :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

قاعدين على قلبك ياخالد       :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):         وراح يصير اسم المنتدى


منتديات الحصن الاردو جزائرية    :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> قاعدين على قلبك ياخالد  وراح يصير اسم المنتدى
> 
> 
> منتديات الحصن الاردو جزائرية


[align=center] 

كل بنات الجزائر زيك؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

لأنه ما شاء الله كلكم زي بعض :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

مالهم بنات الجزائر هاااااااااااااااااا مالهم احكي   :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مالهم بنات الجزائر هاااااااااااااااااا مالهم احكي


[align=center] 


انا حكيت شي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

قصدي انهم قويات و قد حالهن ما شاء الله عليهن :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

الجزائريات لو مايدخلو يوم ع المنتدى يصير ضلمة


ياعيني عليهم الله يحفظهم يييييييي يجننووووووو

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> الجزائريات لو مايدخلو يوم ع المنتدى يصير ضلمة
> 
> 
> ياعيني عليهم الله يحفظهم يييييييي يجننووووووو


 
[align=center] 
بالعكس  :Db465236ff: 

المنتدى بينور أكثر :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و ديكور المنتدى بيتغير كمان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

طيب ليش ما تروحوا على منتدى جزائري و تتركونا بحالنا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

ضروري تكونوا زي الهم على قلبنا؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## منيرة الظلام

11111111111111111111و2222222222222222

----------


## منيرة الظلام

333333333333333333و444444444444444444444 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

555555555و66666666666و777777و8888888888و99999999 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

55555555555555و66666666666

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

> [align=center] 
> بالعكس 
> 
> المنتدى بينور أكثر
> 
> و ديكور المنتدى بيتغير كمان
> 
> طيب ليش ما تروحوا على منتدى جزائري و تتركونا بحالنا
> 
> ...




اوكى خلاص راح اجمع بنات بلادي ونجمع حقايبنا ونرجع لبلادنا   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


البراني براني

----------


## منيرة الظلام

10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 1 01 010 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
وينها الملكة السابقة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 1 01 010 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10
> وينها الملكة السابقة


 
[align=center] 
انقلاب جزائري جزائري :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

[align=center] 
راحت عليكي يا دليله :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اوكى خلاص راح اجمع بنات بلادي ونجمع حقايبنا ونرجع لبلادنا 
> 
> 
> البراني براني


 
[align=center] 
على فكره :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انا ما بخجل على حالي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الله معكم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بالتوفيق :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> اوكى خلاص راح اجمع بنات بلادي ونجمع حقايبنا ونرجع لبلادنا 
> 
> 
> البراني براني


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  شايفه

----------


## منيرة الظلام

بتطردناااا يعني :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا زمن  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دليلة

انا تركتها لبنت بلادي تستاهلي يامنيرة


بس يامنيرة لشو بدنا الملك  مش مرغوب فينا  


لازم نشوف حالنا  احنا زي الهم على القلب  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شايفه


 
[align=center] 
و انتِ كمان الله معك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

تربايه سعوديه ما بدنا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بدنا اردني حتى التخاع :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
مين الي جاي بدليلة ومنيرة  :SnipeR (30): 

خاااااااااااااااااااااالد مو عيب  :SnipeR (30): 
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

> شايفه



شو ياجوري انتي كمان برانية ؟؟؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بتطردناااا يعني
> ااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا زمن


 
[align=center] 
شو شايفه انتِ؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> مين الي جاي بدليلة ومنيرة 
> 
> خاااااااااااااااااااااالد مو عيب 
> [/align]


 
[align=center] 
يا بنت ما كنت بعرف انهم بعدوا بسرعه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

برد واحد بيكزنوا حاطيين 4 او 5 ارقام متتاليه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> شو ياجوري انتي كمان برانية ؟؟؟؟


 

هيك الظاهر .. لأاني انطردت انا كمان  :Eh S(2): 
خدوني معكم ع الجزائر أكيد انتو مناح :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center] 
> يا بنت ما كنت بعرف انهم بعدوا بسرعه
> 
> برد واحد بيكزنوا حاطيين 4 او 5 ارقام متتاليه
> [/align]


 
تستاهل اولا .. 

تانيا خليهم يعملوا شو ما بدهم هدول ضيوفنا .. قصدي ضيوفكم على حسبتك انت  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> هيك الظاهر .. لأاني انطردت انا كمان 
> 
> خدوني معكم ع الجزائر أكيد انتو مناح


[align=center] 
روحي...احسنلك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بتتعلمي كم طبخه جزائريه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

> هيك الظاهر .. لأاني انطردت انا كمان 
> خدوني معكم ع الجزائر أكيد انتو مناح




والله بتشرفي  راح نشيلوك بعيونا  48 ولاية تحت امرك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> تستاهل اولا ..  
> 
> تانيا خليهم يعملوا شو ما بدهم هدول ضيوفنا .. قصدي ضيوفكم على حسبتك انت


 
[align=center] 
مين قلك اني بحب الضيافه اصلا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

هدول اجو علينا بالغلط :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

شكلهم كانوا ضايعين و فرضوا حالهم علينا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و بعدين الواحد منا كويس انه مدبر حاله بحياته :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

مش ناقصه اضافات جديده :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> والله بتشرفي راح نشيلوك بعيونا 48 ولاية تحت امرك


 
يسلمولي الزووووووء انا .. سامع يا هالواحد .. :SnipeR (19):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يسلمولي الزووووووء انا .. سامع يا هالواحد ..


[align=center] 
الاطرش ما بسمع :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

> [align=center] 
> مين قلك اني بحب الضيافه اصلا
> 
> هدول اجو علينا بالغلط
> 
> شكلهم كانوا ضايعين و فرضوا حالهم علينا
> 
> و بعدين الواحد منا كويس انه مدبر حاله بحياته
> 
> ...



اي طلع طلع الضاهر الشب كان مكبوث

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center] 
> روحي...احسنلك
> 
> بتتعلمي كم طبخه جزائريه
> [/align]


 
كم من طبخه .. انت حكيتها .. عدد من الطبخات .. مو هون الي 4 سنين وعلى منسف ومنسف ومنسف ومنسف  :Db465236ff: 
وياريتني تعلمتو .. :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

> [align=center] 
> الاطرش ما بسمع
> [/align]



وكمان اطرش     :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اي طلع طلع الضاهر الشب كان مكبوث


 
[align=center] 
وقفي عندك؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

شو يعني مكبوث؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> كم من طبخه .. انت حكيتها .. عدد من الطبخات .. مو هون الي 4 سنين وعلى منسف ومنسف ومنسف ومنسف 
> 
> وياريتني تعلمتو ..


 
[align=center] 
امبارح اكلته :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

من الاخر :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> اي طلع طلع الضاهر الشب كان مكبوث


 
لا تردي .. يحكي للصبح  :Db465236ff: 
يطلع هو إذا مو عاجبو .. يروح للسويد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> وكمان اطرش


[align=center] 
نصيب :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

> [align=center] 
> وقفي عندك؟
> 
> شو يعني مكبوث؟
> [/align]



لا وقفي  ولا امشي


انا طالعة بيكفي الي سمعتو اليوم مش ناقصني تبهديل    :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا تردي .. يحكي للصبح 
> 
> يطلع هو إذا مو عاجبو .. يروح للسويد


 
[align=center] 
بطلت اطلع عالسويد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

لما تطلع لجاليه الجزائريه من هون :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بروح عالسويد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
مكبوت = مضغوط بدو ينفجر  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا وقفي ولا امشي
> 
> 
> انا طالعة بيكفي الي سمعتو اليوم مش ناقصني تبهديل


 
[align=center] 
طريقك خضرا و دربك زراعيه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
دليله خليك .. هو غيران منكم عشان هيك بيحكي .. لا تردي .. يشبع حكي 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> مكبوت = مضغوط بدو ينفجر 
> [/align]


 
[align=center] 
بالضبط :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انا مكبوت منكم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

ماحلاكي ياأردن لو مافيكي خالد   


بكرى بجي اخد باقي اغراضي  وماراح تشوفني  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


ااااااااااااه يااردن   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
هيك حججتهم انبسطت ؟؟!! :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> دليله خليك .. هو غيران منكم عشان هيك بيحكي .. لا تردي .. يشبع حكي 
> [/align]


 
[align=center]لا مش غيران :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## دليلة

سلام ياجوري  خلي بالك من نفسك قلبي معاكي ياختي    :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
دليله وتخلوني لحالي هون مع هالشرير .. ما بقدر ارجع بلدي انا هلا  :Eh S(2):  بدي أدرس .. خليكوا ساندوني سنه بس لما أخلص  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ماحلاكي ياأردن لو مافيكي خالد 
> 
> 
> بكرى بجي اخد باقي اغراضي وماراح تشوفني 
> 
> 
> ااااااااااااه يااردن


 
[align=center] 
معناتو استني بس اطلع انا عالسويد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و ارجعي عالاردن :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> سلام ياجوري خلي بالك من نفسك قلبي معاكي ياختي


 
[align=center] 
الله يسلمك يا رب :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> دليله وتخلوني لحالي هون مع هالشرير .. ما بقدر ارجع بلدي انا هلا  بدي أدرس .. خليكوا ساندوني سنه بس لما أخلص 
> [/align]


 
[align=center] 
انا شرير :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

> [align=center] 
> دليله وتخلوني لحالي هون مع هالشرير .. ما بقدر ارجع بلدي انا هلا  بدي أدرس .. خليكوا ساندوني سنه بس لما أخلص 
> [/align]



بقلك شي ياجوري انا قاعدة  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 


وانت ياخالد اسكت لاحسن انت تطلع من الاردن كلها 


وراح تلاقي حالك بصومال   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center] 
> الله يسلمك يا رب
> [/align]


حد عبرك ... فوق عمايلو بسلم :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بقلك شي ياجوري انا قاعدة 
> 
> 
> وانت ياخالد اسكت لاحسن انت تطلع من الاردن كلها 
> 
> 
> وراح تلاقي حالك بصومال


[align=center] 
عالصومال مره وحده :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

خافي الله يا بنت الناس :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> بقلك شي ياجوري انا قاعدة 
> 
> 
> وانت ياخالد اسكت لاحسن انت تطلع من الاردن كلها 
> 
> 
> وراح تلاقي حالك بصومال


 
الله حيووو  :SnipeR (62): 
والي مو عاجبه هاي الصومال بتستنى على قولتك .. يفرجينا عرض اكتافو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> حد عبرك ... فوق عمايلو بسلم


 
[align=center] 
و الله يسلمك انتِ كمان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> الله حيووو 
> 
> والي مو عاجبه هاي الصومال بتستنى على قولتك .. يفرجينا عرض اكتافو


 
[align=center] 
حسابك بعدين انتِ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس لما اخلص من البنات الجزائريات الي عنا هون :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  شو مش عاجباتك الصومال على الاقل تكون مميز هناك

----------


## دليلة

> [align=center] 
> حسابك بعدين انتِ
> 
> بس لما اخلص من البنات الجزائريات الي عنا هون
> [/align]




الضاهر انو الصومال بتنادي عليك   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شو مش عاجباتك الصومال على الاقل تكون مميز هناك


 
[align=center] 
لا يا شيخه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

ضحكتيني :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center] 
> حسابك بعدين انتِ
> 
> بس لما اخلص من البنات الجزائريات الي عنا هون
> [/align]


 
ذكرني أخاف وقتها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> الضاهر انو الصومال بتنادي عليك


[align=center] 
حكتلك اني اطرش :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ذكرني أخاف وقتها


 
[align=center] 
حاضر :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> شو مش عاجباتك الصومال على الاقل تكون مميز هناك


 
ومو أي تميز  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

المهم ياجماعة بدي روح هلا تعبانة لسى جاية من الشغل


وخالد ماقصر فيني  على العموم رايحة نام سماح يمكن اموت

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ومو أي تميز


 
[align=center] 
بينصبوني الملك عندهم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> المهم ياجماعة بدي روح هلا تعبانة لسى جاية من الشغل
> 
> 
> وخالد ماقصر فيني على العموم رايحة نام سماح يمكن اموت


 
[align=center] 
الله معك :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center] 
> بينصبوني الملك عندهم
> [/align]


 
ويمكن يصبوك وينصبوك تذكار  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ويمكن يصبوك وينصبوك تذكار


 
[align=center] 
هاي قويه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

عليها حق عرب :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center] 
> هاي قويه
> 
> عليها حق عرب
> [/align]


 
مو قضيه .. جمع هالعرب .. وانا جاهزه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مو قضيه .. جمع هالعرب .. وانا جاهزه


 
[align=center] 
شو بدو بجمعهم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

معناتو مسامحك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center] 
> شو بدو بجمعهم
> 
> معناتو مسامحك
> [/align]


 
أيوه هيك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

111111111111 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

2222222222222

----------


## ابو عوده

3333333333333333

----------


## ابو عوده

444444444

----------


## ابو عوده

5555555555555

----------


## ابو عوده

6666666666666666666

----------


## ابو عوده

77777777777

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center]777777777777777777777777777777777777777777 [/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

88888888888

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center] 999999999999999999999999999[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

10 10 10 10 10 10 
وانا الملك  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## نقاء الروح

10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 [align=center][/align]

----------


## آلجوري

مبروك نقاء المهم مو أبوعودة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center]11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 [/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

> مبروك نقاء المهم مو أبوعودة


مين اللي قللك نقاء هيه الملكه انا الملك غصبا عنك  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
شوفي المشاركات يا شاطره  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
 :SnipeR (19):  يعد التعديل  :SnipeR (19): 
[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

> مبروك نقاء المهم مو أبوعودة





> [align=center]
>  يعد التعديل 
> [/align]


المهم اني ملك بعد التعديل بعد التطوير بعد عمليات التجميل المهم ملك :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
11111111111

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center]                 1[/align]

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center]2 2 2 2  2  [/align]

----------


## نقاء الروح

3  3 3 3  3  3[align=center][/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

111111111111111 :SnipeR (19):

----------


## نقاء الروح

4 4 4 4 4

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center]5 5 5 5 5 5 [/align]

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center]6 6 6 6  6[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

11111111111111111111

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center] 7 7 7 7 7 7 7[/align]

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center]8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8[/align]

----------


## نقاء الروح

9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9[align=center][/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

نقاء بنقوووووول 111111111111111111111
وينك اصحي من الحلم  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center] وبعدين معك يا ابو عودة بعدين اذا قرات التعليمات ممنوع اي  تكون انت الملك بالتالي انا مو بحلم انت اصحى وخد قهوة 
صحصح[/align]

----------


## نقاء الروح

10 10 10 10 10 10 [align=center][/align]
 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

> [align=center] وبعدين معك يا ابو عودة بعدين اذا قرات التعليمات ممنوع اي تكون انت الملك بالتالي انا مو بحلم انت اصحى وخد قهوة [/align][align=center]
> صحصح[/align]


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
هاي التعليمات بتمشي عليكي وعلى الصبايا والشباب كلهم الا ابو عوده :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center] اقرا التعليمات مننننننننننننيح  ابو عودة ممنوع يكون ملك 
خيرها بغيرها [/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

> لسلام عليكم 
> 
> كـــيـفــكــم يــا حـلويــنـ
> 
> 
> جبت لكــم لعبــه جديده و حلوه ,,, انشاءالله تعجبكم
> 
> اللعبـه هي لعبـة 
> الملك
> ...


باااااااطل لك يا بااااااااطل وين العدل  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## ابو عوده

انا الملك يعني انا الملك وهاي التعليمات زي ما سولفت مش على بتمشى :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center] وليش  بتمشي علينا  وانت لا بعدين الكل ما بدهم ابو عودة ملك 

      كيف تحكم وانت مرفوض :Db465236ff:  :Bl (14):  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center][align=center] مو مشكلة يا صديقي 

 اتمتع بالحلم شوي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس انا الملكة هلا [/align]
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

> لسلام عليكم 
> 
> كـــيـفــكــم يــا حـلويــنـ
> 
> 
> جبت لكــم لعبــه جديده و حلوه ,,, انشاءالله تعجبكم
> 
> اللعبـه هي لعبـة 
> الملك
> ...





> [align=center] وليش بتمشي علينا وانت لا بعدين الكل ما بدهم ابو عودة ملك [/align][align=center]
> 
> كيف تحكم وانت مرفوض[/align]


انا ملك ظالم ومستبد ومش ديمقراطي ودكتاتوري كمان شو رايك؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (51): 




> [align=center][align=center] مو مشكلة يا صديقي [/align][align=center]
> 
> اتمتع بالحلم شوي 
> 
> بس انا الملكة هلا [/align]
> [/align]


لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا للمخدرات قصدي للملكه  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
انا الملك  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 
سامحيني بس كان بودي تكوني الملكه بس شو بدك تسوي في ملك ظالم عندكم  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## شمعة امل

نقاء هي الملكه  :SnipeR (62): 
11111111111111111111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

22222222222222

----------


## شمعة امل

3333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

4444444444444

----------


## ابو عوده

11111111111111111
شو شمعه ما صدقت وانا اخلص من ميرفا ونقاء اجيتي انتي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

555555555555555
ليش شو عملوا ميرفا ونقاء ؟؟  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

66666666666666666666

----------


## شمعة امل

77777777777777777

----------


## ابو عوده

1111111111111111
ما عملوا شئ بس جننوني الحمد لله اليوم مو موجوده ميرفا ولا مبارح  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> 1111111111111111
> ما عملوا شئ بس جننوني الحمد لله اليوم مو موجوده ميرفا ولا مبارح


جننوك ؟؟ :Db465236ff: 
وانت ما قدرت تجننهم ؟؟ 
22222222222222

----------


## ابو عوده

> جننوك ؟؟
> وانت ما قدرت تجننهم ؟؟ 
> 22222222222222


هوه في حدا بقدر على ميرفا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

ميرفا زي الجنيه سريعه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
اليوم ومبارح كتير مرتاح لانها مش موجوده  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
111111111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

> هوه في حدا بقدر على ميرفا 
> 
> ميرفا زي الجنيه سريعه 
> اليوم ومبارح كتير مرتاح لانها مش موجوده 
> 111111111111111111


يا خساره بدي اتعرف على الجنيه  :Db465236ff: 
بس ليش بتحط 1111111111 كتير ؟
222222

----------


## ابو عوده

> يا خساره بدي اتعرف على الجنيه 
> بس ليش بتحط 1111111111 كتير ؟
> 222222


بدكيش هالمعرفه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
احسن مشان في ناس غداره وسريعه بدي اضل احط 11111111111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

> بدكيش هالمعرفه 
> احسن مشان في ناس غداره وسريعه بدي اضل احط 11111111111111111111


على قولتك بلاها هالمعرفه  :Db465236ff: 
لا خلينا ننقل على غير ارقام وانا اساعدك اذا دخلوا ناس غداره  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

> على قولتك بلاها هالمعرفه 
> لا خلينا ننقل على غير ارقام وانا اساعدك اذا دخلوا ناس غداره


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
خلص زي ما بتحبي 33333333333333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

> خلص زي ما بتحبي 33333333333333333333


 
لا تخاف خلي عندك امل  :Db465236ff: 
444444444444

----------


## ابو عوده

> لا تخاف خلي عندك امل 
> 444444444444


هوه ميرفا خلت للواحد امل ما هيه شلت املي
 والله صرت اشك في اختي انها غداره كله من وراها  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> هوه ميرفا خلت للواحد امل ما هيه شلت املي
> والله صرت اشك في اختي انها غداره كله من وراها


لا ما في احلى من الامل  :Icon31: 
والله خوفتني منها  :Db465236ff: 
555555555555555

----------


## ابو عوده

> لا ما في احلى من الامل 
> والله خوفتني منها 
> 555555555555555


مهما اقللك انها قووووويه يمكن ما تصدقي حتيجي الايام وحتثبتلك كلامي 
وبعدين خافي ليش ما تخافي اذا انا خايف منها انتي ما بدك تخافي وعلى قوله المثل من خاف سلم  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> مهما اقللك انها قووووويه يمكن ما تصدقي حتيجي الايام وحتثبتلك كلامي 
> وبعدين خافي ليش ما تخافي اذا انا خايف منها انتي ما بدك تخافي وعلى قوله المثل من خاف سلم


من خاف سلم من ميرفا  :Db465236ff: 
رح بنشوف شو رح يصير بالايام الجايه 
6666666666666666

----------


## ابو عوده

> من خاف سلم من ميرفا 
> رح بنشوف شو رح يصير بالايام الجايه 
> 6666666666666666


اذا مو مصدقتيني روحي اسئلي عنها  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
44444444444444

----------


## شمعة امل

> اذا مو مصدقتيني روحي اسئلي عنها 
> 44444444444444


 
اسال مين ؟؟ :Db465236ff: 
5555555555555555555

----------


## شمعة امل

وينك ابو عوده ؟؟
6666666666666666

----------


## شمعة امل

7777777777777777777

----------


## ابو عوده

11111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

شو هاد ؟؟ :Eh S(2): 
2222222222

----------


## شمعة امل

3333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

44444444444444444

----------


## ابو عوده

> اسال مين ؟؟
> 5555555555555555555


اسئلي اللي بدك اياه اقولك اسئلي ام عوده مشان اقرب وحده فينا 



> 7777777777777777777


مره تانيه ما بدي حركات الغدر هاي :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 



> وينك ابو عوده ؟؟
> 6666666666666666


هيني موجود وين بدي اروح  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
111111111112

----------


## شمعة امل

3333333333
لا بس لازم تحرك شوي العد بس  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

444444444444444

----------


## شمعة امل

555555

----------


## شمعة امل

66666666666666

----------


## ابو عوده

2222222222222222 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

7777777777777
بلاها ال11111111111111111111  :Cry2:

----------


## شمعة امل

333333333333333333

----------


## ابو عوده

زي ما بتحبي اقولك بلاها 22222222
خلينا من 333333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

444444444444444

او 5555555555555555555

بس شو رايك ب 666666666666666666



ولا قلك انا بحب 777777777777777777777

و8888888888888888888 اكبر  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

9999999999999999

----------


## شمعة امل

10

----------


## ابو عوده

11111111111111

----------


## ابو عوده

> 444444444444444
> 
> او 5555555555555555555
> 
> بس شو رايك ب 666666666666666666
> 
> 
> 
> ولا قلك انا بحب 777777777777777777777
> ...


لا لا لا لا لا لا هيك ما اتفقنا 
ما بصير لازم كل رقم بمشاركه :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## شمعة امل

> لا لا لا لا لا لا هيك ما اتفقنا 
> ما بصير لازم كل رقم بمشاركه


 
لا بيصير  :Db465236ff: 
وانا الملكه  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

> 444444444444444
> 
> او 5555555555555555555
> 
> بس شو رايك ب 666666666666666666
> 
> 
> 
> ولا قلك انا بحب 777777777777777777777
> ...





> لا بيصير 
> وانا الملكه


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
باي قانون بصير  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
انا يمكن هلاء اكتبللك كل الارقام بمشاركه وحده بترضي  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

> باي قانون بصير 
> انا يمكن هلاء اكتبللك كل الارقام بمشاركه وحده بترضي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بقانوني انا   :Db465236ff: 
من حقوقي يا ابو عوده  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> بقانوني انا 
> من حقوقي يا ابو عوده


اي حقووووق لتتكوني انتي ميرفا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> اي حقووووق لتتكوني انتي ميرفا


 
يمكن  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> يمكن


كيفاش يمكن ؟؟؟
علاه ما راكش متاكد من روحك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> كيفاش يمكن ؟؟؟
> علاه ما راكش متاكد من روحك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


يا عيني على لهجتنا  :Db465236ff: 
لا لا راني متاكده مليح يا شاطر  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> يا عيني على لهجتنا 
> لا لا راني متاكده مليح يا شاطر


 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83): 

لا الواضح انك مش متاكده  من روحك ؟؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> لا الواضح انك مش متاكده من روحك ؟؟؟؟


بجوز  :Db465236ff: 
من خوفي من ميرفا صارلي هيك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> بجوز 
> من خوفي من ميرفا صارلي هيك


نقولك ازي من الهدرة  على ميرفا باش ما تيجي وتداهمنا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

نستعرف انها  مجرمه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
بس كيف اللهجه الجزائريه 100% صح؟؟؟ في غلط؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> نقولك ازي من الهدرة على ميرفا باش ما تيجي وتداهمنا 
> 
> نستعرف انها مجرمه 
> بس كيف اللهجه الجزائريه 100% صح؟؟؟ في غلط؟؟؟


عندك شوي غلطات بس برافوا  :Db465236ff: 
ازي منين جبتها ؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> عندك شوي غلطات بس برافوا 
> ازي منين جبتها ؟؟


لا مش ممكن عندي غلطات اخذت 5 دورات في اللهجه هاي بعدين في الي صحاب جزائريين وبحكوا هاي الكلمه معقووول ما بتعرفيها هاي معناها
ازي| انتهي عن الامر. مثال ازي من الهدرة أي نوقف عن الكلام 
وهيها موجوده في الكتاب كمان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
كيف معقووول ما بتعرفيها انا متاكد منها هاي الكلمه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> لا مش ممكن عندي غلطات اخذت 5 دورات في اللهجه هاي بعدين في الي صحاب جزائريين وبحكوا هاي الكلمه معقووول ما بتعرفيها هاي معناها
> ازي| انتهي عن الامر. مثال ازي من الهدرة أي نوقف عن الكلام 
> وهيها موجوده في الكتاب كمان
> كيف معقووول ما بتعرفيها انا متاكد منها هاي الكلمه


اكيد بعرفها   :Db465236ff: 
بس في منطقتنا منا متداوله 
يا سلام عليك يا ابوعوده انت صرت جزائري  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> اكيد بعرفها 
> بس في منطقتنا منا متداوله 
> يا سلام عليك يا ابوعوده انت صرت جزائري


صحيح كلامك زي ما قالتلي دليله كل منطقه والها حكيها بس المشكله وين 
لو الواحد بدو يتعلم جزائري من 200 سنه ما بخلص اذا بدو يتعلم لغات المناطق :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تيتو

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 وأنا الملك :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 وأنا الملك


شو هاد   :SnipeR (30): 
منا مقبوله 
عيد العد  :Bl (14):

----------


## ابو عوده

> شو هاد 
> منا مقبوله 
> عيد العد


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
يامرون الناس بالبر وينسون انفسهم
 بتتذكري لما كنتي تعملي فيه هيك  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## شمعة امل

> يامرون الناس بالبر وينسون انفسهم
> بتتذكري لما كنتي تعملي فيه هيك


انا بعمل هيك ؟؟ :SnipeR (30): 
صحيح انك فقدت الذاكره ؟ وانا كذبت الخبريه ؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
1111111111111

----------


## ابو عوده

> انا بعمل هيك ؟؟
> صحيح انك فقدت الذاكره ؟ وانا كذبت الخبريه ؟
> 1111111111111


اف والله يا ميرفا وضعك خطير ما بنسكت عنه ابدا ابد وانا على فكره بدي اجي على الجزائر اخدك على اقرب دكتور هناك خليه يفحصك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
22222222222
انا الملك  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## شمعة امل

شو بك ابو عوده ؟  :Eh S(2): 
انا الملكه يا شاطر  :Eh S(2): 
لحقت تنسى بسرعه  :Db465236ff: 
11111111111111

----------


## ابو عوده

> شو بك ابو عوده ؟ 
> انا الملكه يا شاطر 
> لحقت تنسى بسرعه 
> 11111111111111


لا لا هيك كتير شو انا هلاء بدي اجي اخدك على الدكتور  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يا شاطره انا الملك واذا صابك الزهايمر في عز شبابك ما دخلني ارجعي على المشاركات وشوفي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

طيب رح اعاملك على حسب حالتك  :Db465236ff: 
يا عيني عليك  :Eh S(2): 
3333333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

44444444444444444

----------


## شمعة امل

5555555555555555555

----------


## ابو عوده

1111111111111111111 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## شمعة امل

2

----------


## شمعة امل

3

----------


## ابو عوده

11111111111111 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## شمعة امل

شو صدقت حالك انك ملك او شو  :SnipeR (30): 
انا الملكه  :Icon31:

----------


## ابو عوده

> شو صدقت حالك انك ملك او شو 
> انا الملكه


 :1a9661cee1:  :1a9661cee1:  :C06a766466: 
الله الله الله 
والله يا ميرفا ما الك الا الدعاء :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
1111111111

----------


## The Gentle Man

222222222

----------


## mosa

3333333333333333333333333333

----------


## The Gentle Man

4444444444

----------


## ابو عوده

111111111111111

----------


## رمز الاسود

22222222222222222 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

> لسلام عليكم 
> 
> كـــيـفــكــم يــا حـلويــنـ
> 
> 
> جبت لكــم لعبــه جديده و حلوه ,,, انشاءالله تعجبكم
> 
> اللعبـه هي لعبـة 
> الملك
> ...


شوف يا ابو عوده قوانين اللعبة

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

> شوف يا ابو عوده قوانين اللعبة


 



صح لازم نلتزم

----------


## ميرنا

55555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555  555555555555555 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

> شوف يا ابو عوده قوانين اللعبة





> صح لازم نلتزم


 
يعني لازم  تقلبوا على المواجع :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
1111111111

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center] يا ابو عودة لسى ما توبت مستحيل تصير ملك  بكفي يا صديقي 
هيك بتعب حالك على الفاضي [/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

> [align=center] يا ابو عودة لسى ما توبت مستحيل تصير ملك بكفي يا صديقي [/align][align=center]
> هيك بتعب حالك على الفاضي [/align]


لا لا لا لا لا انا الملك غصبا عنكم  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center]  مو مشكلة االاحلام ما عليها قيود احلم حتى تتعب وتسلم بالواقع  المرير [/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

> [align=center] مو مشكلة االاحلام ما عليها قيود احلم حتى تتعب وتسلم بالواقع المرير [/align]


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
انتي معاهم يا نقاء ولا معانا  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

طيب وين وصلتوا بالعد؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

7777777777777777777 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

888888 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

1111111111111111111111111

----------


## khaled aljonidee

عد لحالك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بطلت العب :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> عد لحالك
> 
> بطلت العب


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
3333333333333333

----------


## تيتو

44444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## ابو عوده

555555555555

----------


## دموع الورد

. : 6 : .

----------


## نقاء الروح

1 1 1

----------


## ابو عوده

1111111111

----------


## نقاء الروح

1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1

----------


## نقاء الروح

2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2

----------


## نقاء الروح

3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3

----------


## نقاء الروح

4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 44 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4

----------


## نقاء الروح

5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5

----------


## نقاء الروح

6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 66

----------


## نقاء الروح

7 7 7 7 7  7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 77 7 7

----------


## نقاء الروح

8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8

----------


## نقاء الروح

9 9 9

----------


## نقاء الروح

10

----------


## نقاء الروح

انا الملكة   :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

> انا الملكة


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
11111111111111111111

----------


## منيرة الظلام

22222222222222222222

----------


## منيرة الظلام

333333333333333333333

----------


## منيرة الظلام

4444444444444444

----------


## منيرة الظلام

5555555555555555555555555555555555

----------


## منيرة الظلام

666666666666666666666666666666666

----------


## منيرة الظلام

77777777777777777777777777777777

----------


## منيرة الظلام

88888888888888888888

----------


## منيرة الظلام

9999999999999999999999

----------


## منيرة الظلام

10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

انا الملكة هاهاهاهاها
 :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا سلام
لا جبتيها  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ابو عوده

333333333333333

----------


## The Gentle Man

44444444444

----------


## ابو عوده

55555555555

----------


## شمعة امل

666666666666

----------


## شمعة امل

77777777777

----------


## شمعة امل

8888888888

----------


## شمعة امل

999999999

----------


## شمعة امل

10

----------


## تيتو

مبروك شمعة الأمل

1111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

الله يبارك فيك تيتو :Icon31: 
2222222

----------


## دمعة فرح

33333333333333
مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك

----------


## The Gentle Man

4

----------


## دمعة فرح

55555555555555

----------


## محمدعمرالرياحنه

[align=center]قصة ورقة التوت

ذات يوم جاء بعض الناس إلى الإمام الشافعي، وطلبوا منه أن يذكر لهم دليلاً على وجود الله عز وجل.ففكر لحظة، ثم قال لهم: الدليل هو ورقة التوت.فتعجب الناس من هذه الإجابة، وتساءلوا: كيف تكون ورقة التوت دليلاً على وجود الله؟! فقال الإمام الشافعى: "ورقة التوت طعمها واحد؛ لكن إذا أكلها دود القز أخرج حريرا، وإذا أكلها النحل أخرج عسلاً، وإذا أكلها الظبي أخرج المسك ذا الرائحة الطيبة.. فمن الذي وحد الأصل وعدد المخارج؟! ".إنه الله- سبحانه وتعالى- خالق الكون العظيم![/align] :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمدعمرالرياحنه

[align=center]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قصة الدرهم الواحد 

يحكى أن امرأة جاءت إلى أحد الفقهاء، فقالت له: لقد مات أخي، وترك ستمائة درهم، ولما قسموا المال لم يعطوني إلا درهما واحدا!فكر الفقيه لحظات، ثم قال لها: ربما كان لأخيك زوجة وأم وابنتان واثنا عشر أخا. فتعجبت المرأة، وقالت: نعم، هو كذلك.فقال: إن هذا الدرهم حقك، وهم لم يظلموك: فلزوجته ثمن ما ترك، وهو يساوي (75 درهما)، ولابنتيه الثلثين، وهو يساوى (400 درهم)، ولأمه سدس المبلغ، وهو يساوي (100 درهم)، ويتبقى (25 درهما) توزع على إخوته الاثنى عشر وعلى أخته، ويأخذ الرجل ضعف ما تأخذه المرأة، فلكل أخ درهمان، ويتبقى للأخت- التي هي أنت- درهم واحد.[/align]

----------


## محمدعمرالرياحنه

[bor=0000FF][gdwl][align=center]أنا قلبي مصنع بارود والدني ولعانة برّا
بيني وبينك خلي حدود ولا تقرب صوبي بالمرة
غرامك عبد ومعبود وأنا حرّة و خلقانة حرة

مش على زوقك انت تحب و تمشي الهوا
احلى ما البارود يهب و يحرقنا سوا
مين الي بيطفينا قلي و من أي عين بملي 
لا تعبي المي بالسلة بعد ما كسرت الجرة
بعد ما كسرت الجرة

أنا قلبي مصنع بارود والدني ولعانة برّا
بيني وبينك خلي حدود ولا تقرب صوبي بالمرة
غرامك عبد ومعبود وأنا حرّة و خلقانة حرة

بتمحي لون بترسم لون و بتطلب دفى
انا قلبي بيدفي كون بنار الوفا
ازا بدك شي جمرة قلي نار بقلبي ما بخلي
مين غير الوفا بيحلي طعم الايام المرّة
طعم الأيام المرة

أنا قلبي مصنع بارود والدني ولعانة برّا
بيني وبينك خلي حدود ولا تقرب صوبي بالمرة
غرامك عبد ومعبود وأنا حرّة و خلقانة حرة[/align][/gdwl][/bor]

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83): 
11111111111111111

----------


## دمعة فرح

2222222222222222
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

3333 :Bl (3):

----------


## دمعة فرح

444444444444444
 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## المتميزة

555555555555555555
 :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## دمعة فرح

666666666666666666666
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## المتميزة

22222222222222222
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

1111111111111

----------


## دمعة فرح

222222222222222222
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شمعة امل

33333333333
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## دمعة فرح

44444444444444
 :Bl (35):

----------


## ابو عوده

555555555555

----------


## ابو عوده

666666666666

----------


## ابو عوده

7777777777777777777

----------


## ابو عوده

888888888888

----------


## ابو عوده

99999999999999

----------


## ابو عوده

10 وانا الملك  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

> 10 وانا الملك


يا ابو عوده انت خارج اللعبة  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## منيرة الظلام

11111111111111111111111
وصح فطوركم

----------


## ابو عوده

> يا ابو عوده انت خارج اللعبة


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
الله الملك غصبنا عنك  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 



> 11111111111111111111111
> وصح فطوركم


22222222222222222
وخطا فطوركم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا حاسس انه الكرسي اهترى :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## رمز الاسود

2222222222 :SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85):  :Bl (16):  :Bl (16):

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
لا يا كبير ما حزرت انا كل يوم بغير الكرسي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بس الكرسي بيكلف :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

والله يا كبير على حساب الشعب ما بكلف شئ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الله يكون بعونك يالشعب :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

يدفعوا ليش ما يدفعوا بس عايشن هيك يعني  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## نقاء الروح

وبعدين معك يا ابو عودة   لسى بتحلم انا بدي اعطيك الكرسي لفترة حتى تحس انك ملك شوي بس بالحلم مو حقيقة تنبسط  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## منيرة الظلام

> لسلام عليكم 
> 
> كـــيـفــكــم يــا حـلويــنـ
> 
> 
> جبت لكــم لعبــه جديده و حلوه ,,, انشاءالله تعجبكم
> 
> اللعبـه هي لعبـة 
> الملك
> ...


افرااااااااااااااج على ابو عوده

----------


## منيرة الظلام

يلا وووووووووووووووووينكم

----------


## شذى الياسمين

يا الله خربتو اللعبه
3
3
3

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 
44444444444

----------


## شمعة امل

4444444444444444

----------


## ابو عوده

66666666666

----------


## شذى الياسمين

7

7

7

----------


## تحية عسكريه

888888888888888888888888888

----------


## شمعة امل

9999999999999999999999999
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

101010

----------


## ابو عوده

10

----------


## شمعة امل

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
يا غشاشه  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
1111111111111

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الله يلعن الغش

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انا بكره الغش :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

انا غشاشه ؟؟ :Eh S(2): 

لالا انا الملكه  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
لا تلعو معي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
والله من زمان ما كنت ملكه واكيد بتعرفوا عدلي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
1111111111111111111111111

----------


## تحية عسكريه

2222222222222222222222222

----------


## ابو عوده

> انا غشاشه ؟؟
> 
> لالا انا الملكه 
> لا تلعو معي 
> والله من زمان ما كنت ملكه واكيد بتعرفوا عدلي 
> 1111111111111111111111111


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
اخ لو النت سريع عندي شوي كان وريتك الويل  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

عدلك كثير حلو

كل الاعضاء رايحين يوصلوا لل 2 و بس

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

44444444444

----------


## شمعة امل

11111111111111111111111
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

222222222222 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
حراااام عليكي تستغلى ضروفي :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

33333333333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

ما حكيتلكم انو احب الارقام عندي هو :
1111111111111111111111111111111111 :Eh S(2): 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

4444444444444444444444444

----------


## ابو عوده

> ما حكيتلكم انو احب الارقام عندي هو :
> 1111111111111111111111111111111111


حراااام والله حراااام  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
3333333333

----------


## عاشق الحصن

444444444444444444444444
والله حراام
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

5555555555555555555555555555

----------


## تحية عسكريه

66666666666666666666666666666

----------


## تحية عسكريه

77777777777777777777777777777777

----------


## ابو عوده

88888888888888

----------


## شمعة امل

1111111111111111111111111111111
 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

888888888888888888888888888888

----------


## ابو عوده

10 وانا الملك يا كبيره  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

111111111111111111111111111111111
 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

9999999999999999999999999999

----------


## ابو عوده

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): لحقتنا يا عبد الله  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
333333333333

----------


## عاشق الحصن

7777777777777777777777777777

----------


## تحية عسكريه

10 10 10 10 

abdullah king

----------


## شمعة امل

مين الملك يا عيني ؟؟؟ :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
لا لحقتكم  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
لا تحلموا  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
11111111111111111111111111

----------


## khaled aljonidee

عبد الله الملك :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

مبرررروووووووووووك عبد الله  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

لا مش هو انا حطيت رقم 1111111111111 قبلو يعني كان لازم يرجع يحط 222222222222   :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

لا يا ميرفا

بعد الواحد عشرة :SnipeR (62): 

صح ابو عوده؟

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

> لا يا ميرفا
> 
> بعد الواحد عشرة
> 
> صح ابو عوده؟


اه  :Db465236ff: 
خلص انا هلا الملكه 
لانو بعد 10
1111111111111111111111111
وبعد ال111111111111111
10  :Db465236ff: 
يعني انا الملكه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> لا يا ميرفا
> 
> بعد الواحد عشرة
> 
> صح ابو عوده؟


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: صحيح يا كبير
بعدين سيبك منها احنا عارفين مين الملك خلص خليها تحلم براحتها  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> اه 
> خلص انا هلا الملكه 
> لانو بعد 10
> 1111111111111111111111111
> وبعد ال111111111111111
> 10 
> يعني انا الملكه


لا تعليق :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شمعة امل

> لا تعليق


 
ليش ؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

قولتك

خليها تحلم براحتها

هلا اختها المتميزة بتصحيها

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> ليش ؟؟


لانه المرض اتطور صار جمره وكمان مش اي جمره صار الجمره الخبيثه  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## ابو عوده

> قولتك
> 
> خليها تحلم براحتها
> 
> هلا اختها المتميزة بتصحيها


اوعي يا زلمه اوعي هلاء اتصل على اختها وخبرها بالمرض ببسرعه خالد الله يخليك لا تستهين بالامر 
الامر خطير  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
1111111111111111111111111111
خبيثه ؟؟ :Eh S(2): 
لا رح موت ؟؟ :Cry2: 
ما انا ياما مت من قبل يعني عادي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

برن عليها مش راضيه ترد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

شكلها نايمة مشان هيك ميرفا طليقة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> 1111111111111111111111111111
> خبيثه ؟؟
> لا رح موت ؟؟
> ما انا ياما مت من قبل يعني عادي


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
قوووويه هاي الجمله والله قووووووويه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> برن عليها مش راضيه ترد
> 
> شكلها نايمة مشان هيك ميرفا طليقة


الله يسامحها بس ليش ما بترد  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
يا زلمه دبر حالك رن على ابوها ردن على اخوها رن على اختها منيره الظلام رن على جيرانهم حتي 
المهم انه ما يتفشي المرض بالجزائر :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا والله خايف عالجزائر كثير

شلكه العيله كلها نايمة

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> انا والله خايف عالجزائر كثير
> 
> شلكه العيله كلها نايمة


خاااااااااالد اتصرف انا ما الي دخل حتى لو اطريت تتصل بعبد العزيز بوتفليقه(رئيس الجزائر عشان تبلغه) :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ريمي

22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## شذى البنفسج

333333333333333333333333

----------


## منيرة الظلام

44444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

5555555555555555555555

----------


## شمعة امل

6666666666666666666666666

----------


## nawayseh

777777777777777777777777

----------


## شمعة امل

88888888888888

----------


## بياض الثلج

يالله تشوف مين الملك عشان أخالفه  :SnipeR (54):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

10 
يمكن انا الملك اه ياحبيبي والله انا الملك يعني بدي احدد مجلس للوزراء ههههههههه
 :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (43):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

شدي حيلك شمعة امل ودليلة اخترتكو من الوزراء

----------


## العالي عالي

> شدي حيلك شمعة امل ودليلة اخترتكو من الوزراء


الله يكون بعونك  :7anoon:  :7anoon:  :7anoon:

----------


## العالي عالي

> 10 
> يمكن انا الملك اه ياحبيبي والله انا الملك يعني بدي احدد مجلس للوزراء ههههههههه


مبسوط انك رقم 10 
 :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------

